# Gerber crucial multi tool



## nosfedgta (Dec 25, 2010)

Well i got a gerber crucial for x-mas. I can say that I like it alot. Its smaller than most multi tools, but yet has what you need. Its also light weight and can be clipped on your belt/pants. I have had a few different kinds over the years, but I can say that I like the looks, feel, adn weight of this one better than the others.

Here is a pic of it.


----------

